# Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate



## Hansov (15 Feb 2005)

I have often posted on the value of shopping in Sainsbury's Newry and the even better value exchange rate that they give - well read that gave! Was up there on Saturday and expected the usual 73 pence per euro for euro cash shopping. But no they have changed the rate to 70 pence. Still good value shopping booze-wise (!) but the second advantage is now gone. Interestingly though Sainsbury in the Sprucefield retail park (near Lisburn) is giving 73 where they were giving 72 before Christmas.


----------



## elderdog (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: giving 73 where they were giving 72 before*

It varies - sometimes even from day to day

Remember, Sainsbury do big Euro business selling Brits booze in France.

They will ( ? should ) have fair focus on this little matter

Also dont overlook that people with a Free State (   ) address cant have a Nectar card so why not give them a little bonus instead ?

Imagine, I found 'Sainsbury' branded kitchen paper rolls in some shop down in Dublin. Sins Berry didnt seem to give two hoots. Cant help thinking that those rolls of paper could help certain people with their enquiries if they could talk.

Have any of you been to the Armagh branch ? If so what is it like ? in the style of Newry or Sprucefield ?

eDog


P.S. Big sign up that Waitrose are going to open a store in Sprucefield next year .


----------



## TarfHead (16 Feb 2005)

*Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Last week I bought GBP 200 in a bank branch at a rate of 0.667. This week, my credit card purchases from the weekend in Edinburgh are coming through at 0.679.

0.70 is, IMHO, a good rate, even if it's not as good as it once was.


----------



## setanta (19 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Armagh sainsburys is slightly smaller than Newry, far less hassle - no dubs - booze is in a little side aisle with own checkouts. car parking is not free but is cheap. depends where you live Armagh  is about 30 mins from Newry on a good road. by the way if you enter Armagh from Newry you will pass a new(ish) large hotel, of which at least one complete floor is taken by the Irish Government to house some Dept of Foreign Affairs staff based in Armagh. Crazy world!


----------



## onway (23 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

I live in the Free State and I have a Nectar card!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hansov (23 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Yeah I live down South too and when I first went to shop at Sainsbury Newry, I signed up for the Nectar card. The young lady at Customer Services went to great pains to ensure that I put in the postcode for Sainsbury Newry in the application form and I have been earning points since. Maybe having a card is one thing and spending the points is another.........!


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Setanta,

Car parking in Sainsbury's Armagh is free on Sundays!!!

Joe


----------



## elderdog (24 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

I am thinking that perhaps Border Foxes are allowed Nectar Cards


----------



## Joe1234 (25 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Heard an advert on local radio this morning, promoting Sainsbury's in Sprucefield.  Apparently they are giving 73p sterling per euro there.  Does anyone know if Armagh and Newry are still at 70p??


----------



## setanta (25 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

70p  yesterday


----------



## elderdog (25 Feb 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

Can confirm that Sprucefield was using conversion rate of 73p to the Euro last Saturday. ( bought lots of Dog Food & Drink   )


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Mar 2005)

*Re: Re. Sainsburys Newry and the exchange rate*

I bet you clear the rooim when you break wind...........


----------

